# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Keeping Thai Micro Crab with dwarf shrimp?? A no no no no no....

## Bern C

I used to think that TMC is a slow moving tiny little crab that can't harm fast moving dwarf shrimp. Well... that is when they haven't reach adult size. When they grow bigger, look at how big their razor sharp hairy pincer!!! I had a bad experience keeping them with CRS. Recently I saw my TMC, hiding on a driftwood, grabbed a CRS that moved near to it. Though my CRS managed to escape by jerking off, it was found dead on the next day. I had another CRS that lost one of its eyes, not sure if it's due to the TMC. This explained the unusual death of my CRS. =(
After removing the TMC from my CRS tank, my CRS seem to be more active and grazing on the driftwood more often.

Anyone have the same experience??





Some pic taken 3 months ago:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, i keep thai micro crabs along with a colony of cherry shrimps too. I do notice the crabs scuttling around (especially in the dark) and sometimes snap their claws at the shrimps, but the shrimps usually move away easily so haven't seen any damage done. 

I guess if a particular shrimp was weak in the first place, then there is a chance it'll get caught... but a shrimp that weak is probably already dying anyways, so its sort of like early "recycling" process.

The micro crabs do also pounce out of hiding places to grab dead shrimps too, i've observed mine dash into a group of shrimps feasting on a dead shrimp, grab a piece of it and then dash back under its rocky hiding place to eat. Quite interesting and surprisingly bold behavior for such a normally shy micro crab.

Based on my experience with these micro crabs so far, i'd still consider them okay to keep with shrimps without much issues, at most one or two weak shrimps get caught once in a while, its just part of the antics in community tank... but if you are keeping those $1,000+ high-end shrimps, then probably best to just exclude all micro crabs to eliminate all variables just to be sure.  :Grin:

----------


## Bern C

Heya Shifu UA~

XD When I just bought the TMC, I am afraid of them got attack my shrimps as I saw how one of the weaker smaller crab died under the recycling process. 1 of the shrimp just keep pulling the hairs and stuff on the dying crab till motionless. Hahaha now I was afraid of my shrimp got attack by my big bad TMC.

@[email protected] I think it's still quite dangerous to keep them together.  :Sad:  I don't want any of my shrimp to die... The big TMC like laying trap for the innocent shrimp that goes near it. I not sure if the TMC hunting the shrimp or just a defense mechanism. I saw the TMC stretching out one of the legs and pincers slowly as the CRS starts to go near it. Not sure if that CRS is unhealthy or not.. it was grazing on the driftwood and moving nearer and near to TMC. Once the shrimp reached the TMC,  :Shocked:  the TMC quicky grabbed the shrimp. My jaw drop and the shrimp was motionless for the 1st sec, then next it tried to jerk off but failed till the 3rd jerk. The whole process is around 4sec. The CRS seem fine and quickly swim away. =( Next morning it died...

XD If $1k shrimp.. must build a palace for them.. 

Before buying TMC, I read that TMC eat the same things as CRS...... but I think TMC is like others crab, they need fresh meats too.. XD Now I understand why TMC bags in C328 have some tubifex in it. I seldom see mine eating shrimp pellets... usually they just take a few bite and get bore of it.

----------


## ZIr

Rane has Thai Micro Crabs which are bigger than yours. If I recall his were 20 cents size and he has a video of his crabs feasting on yamato shrimp.

----------


## Bern C

> Rane has Thai Micro Crabs which are bigger than yours. If I recall his were 20 cents size and he has a video of his crabs feasting on yamato shrimp.


 :Shocked:  That is huge and aggressive if it attacking live yamato. Do you have the video link?? That means mine might con't growing.. XD 3 months ago, I thought mine had reached max size... but after 3 months I realize they have grow slightly bigger and bigger pincer. Now... there's still room for growing.  :Shocked:

----------


## kapitan

where can I get TMC,.....?

----------


## Bern C

> where can I get TMC,.....?


I got it from rainbow aq. last year Nov or Dec. Recently I don't see any LFS selling. C328 do stock them much frequent than Seaview & Y618. I heard striker's aquarium also selling them. I think you gotta wait for next TMC breeding season as breeding them at home aquarium is almost impossible. I saw my crab spawning 3 times but the larvae usually died on the 2nd-4th day.

----------

